# Aluminum-Tricycle Posted in the For Sale / Trade Area ....



## hoofhearted (Dec 11, 2014)

*Does anyone have knowledge if this Convert-O actually converts
to a bicycle.

CABE Member, crash has this trike listed (F/S - Trade) .. but no mention 
of any "conversion" possibilities.

Fotos suggest the chassis ''rail'' section can be unbolted from the rear-axel ''step''-
section ... and one of the two trike wheels could be placed within the rear-fork of 
that chassis ''rail'' section.  (?)

Thank You - crash ... for posting those interesting fotos.*

Diggin' that fork, saddle and pedals.


......... patric cafaro















===========================
===========================


----------



## decotriumph (Dec 11, 2014)

*Anthony Bros.*

Here's a short article.
http://www.tricyclefetish.com/anthony_brother.php


----------



## Blackout (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks Patric, I did update the listing as I had a PM from another caber that yes rear step area could be unbolted and replaced with one of the rear wheels for a regular bike/mini high wheeler. Thanks


----------

